
A Mathematical Way to Check for Number Negativity - unlimiter
This function returns a positive nonzero number if x is negative, and 0 otherwise:<p>f(x): abs(x) - x<p>And this one returns a negative number if x is negative, and 0 otherwise:<p>f(x): x - abs(x)
======
montroser
And you could even use these functions to check their own outputs and these
functions again to check those outputs in turn, and these functions again to
check _those_ outputs in turn, and these functions again to check _those_
outputs in turn, and these functions again to check _those_ outputs in turn,
and these functions again to check _those_ outputs in turn, and on, and on...

~~~
unlimiter
Of course.

